# Application se ferme toute seule



## tidfl (4 Décembre 2017)

Après la mise à jour vers iOS 11.2, une applis (Relook) ne cesse de se former toute seule. Que faire? 
Merci par avance.


----------



## Larme (4 Décembre 2017)

S'il n'y a pas d'infos dessus irrécupérables, essaye de la désinstaller puis de la réinstaller. 
Sinon, c'est peut-être un bug de l'application, et une mise à jour devrait être proposée prochainement (essaye de les contacter).


----------

